

CBS to adapt Zynga game 'Draw Something' for TV - adahm
http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118055570

======
alttab
Its called pictionary and they've done that already

~~~
Kleptine
That hasn't stopped anyone before.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Sad but true. TV producers are the best at recycling.

